# Steve Jobs passed away!



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Man, the world will miss him.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW its sad


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

"Sixto" said:


> Man, the world will miss him.


I'll second that


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I did not have a clue he was that sick, R.I.P. Steve


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Great man,great mind, he will be missed, R.I.P.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My iPhone gave me the news. How appropriate... RIP Steve Jobs! You will be missed. :-(


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just saw that on TV. Sorry to hear that. A very innovative guy.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Steve


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

R.I.P Steve


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sad. Too young. While most assuredly he did live a full life, he had to fight pancreatic cancer for 7+ years.

But what a record of accomplishment. And I love this quote:


> "Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose," Mr. Jobs said in a commencement speech at Stanford University in June 2005, almost a year after he was diagnosed with cancer.


Here's a link to the transcript and another to the video of that commencement address.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

No disputing he was one of the more visionary people of our age. 

RIP.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Only time will tell, but I would not be surprised to see him mentioned in future History lessons alongside the likes of Eli Whitney, Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, and the like.

Truly an amazing human being.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> Only time will tell, but I would not be surprised to see him mentioned in future History lessons alongside the likes of Eli Whitney, Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, and the like.
> 
> Truly an amazing human being.


Yep, they were just ranking him with some immortal people on the news.

Really a sad day.

I'm really bummed.

With all the stuff we have to deal with these days, with politics a mess, and the economy a mess, he was one person who actually deep down really cared about the product.

Just read an article recently where he was concerned about one color in an icon before a big launch. The guy was a true genius and perfectionist.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He certainly was, though Wozniak was the engineering genius. It took both of their geniuses in the early days.

What I liked about him was he didn't do focus groups. He said that people didn't know what they wanted, and he was able to come up with products they didn't know they wanted.

I'm certainly going to read the Isaacson biography.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/

is the webpage Apple has set up for now, with a link to send in any remembrance, tribute, etc.

Some friends and I called him St. Steve, in part to goad a PC cousin of my friend, but there was- and is- a huge dollop of reverence in that whimsical reference.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Bill Gates statement:

http://allthingsd.com/20111005/bill-gates-i-will-miss-steve-immensely/?mod=socialflow


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

probably the reason Pixar survived the lean years. In addition to his AAPL wealth he's also the biggest DIS shareholder. RIP


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Pixar would have never gotten started if Jobs hadn't bought the Graphics Group from LucasFilm.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

RIP Steve Jobs. The world has lost a great innovator.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

MSNBC seems to have the better coverage so far compared to CNN.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, Steve, and R.I.P.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/06/business/steve-jobs-of-apple-dies-at-56.html?hp=&pagewanted=all


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

RIP Steve. You will be missed.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RIP Steve...photo courtesy of boingboing.net


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have always had, and will always have, the utmost respect for Mr. Jobs and his achievements. My sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

steve jobs will create, Iheaven


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long. RIP to a true visionary. Thank you Steve Jobs, the world is a much better place thanks to your contributions.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

CNBC is running a show recapping his story now, they'll likely replay it all evening


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

President Obama lauded Steve as a true visionary and commented that much of the world learned of Steve's death on an device that he invented. 
RIP, Mr. Jobs.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Such a loss. He was a visionary and made things practical. 

He will be missed. RIP.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

May you Rest In Peace Steve, you will be missed.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sad....he was taken way too early and it seemed like it went really quick since his health problems were made public. He had a great vision and will be sorely missed....RIP Mr. Jobs


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think a lot of us saw this coming... just not this soon.

He had been very private on his years of battling cancer, but did take a sabbatical before... and when he (and Apple) announced the decision for him to step down (as opposed to when Apple ousted him years ago)... it seemed too out of character for who he was.

He was a CEO that still kept his ear to the ground and knew what was going on at his company... so for him to leave any other way than kicking and screaming, kind of signaled to those paying attention that he must not have been doing as well as he was trying to keep people believing.

This, then, is kind of how people like him go out... suddenly and without much warning... because he keeps working and being out there and talking with his customers (Jobs was famous for replying to emails sent to him from anybody and everybody who took the time to write to him)... so only his close family and a few higher ups at Apple probably knew just how soon this was coming when that last resignation happened.

I know I didn't expect to read this news tonight... and it will be interesting to see where his place in history is over time. In his early years I don't think he was appreciated for who he was and what he did to innovate... but I think that tide had turned and most people in the tech world (and many outside it) saw him for the value he had added to a LOT of lives.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Just saw someone recommend that they should name the next iPhone the iPhone 4SJ, now that would be cool.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Cholly said:


> President Obama lauded Steve as a true visionary and commented that much of the world learned of Steve's death on an device that he invented.
> RIP, Mr. Jobs.


That's how I heard about it.

The CNN app notification popped up on my iPad. 

I spent years hating Apple products... I recently changed my opinion, and just started learning about Steve Jobs. Very sad news... 

~Alan


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I just saw President Obama's quote a little while ago, and I couldn't agree more with his sentiments.

_"Michelle and I are saddened to learn of the passing of Steve Jobs. Steve was among the greatest of American innovators - brave enough to think differently, bold enough to believe he could change the world, and talented enough to do it."_

When I saw Steve Jobs had resigned, I hoped it wasn't a signal that the end was this near. Unfortunately, our worst suspicions were confirmed today. RIP Steve.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm amazed this great man survived so long after being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. I know personally 3 people, including a relative, who all died from that type of cancer much sooner than they were expected to. They each had been given something like 6 months, but each died within a few weeks.

Sadly, pancreatic cancer is one of the deadliest, primarily because it's usually not found until its latter stages. 

Thankfully he wasn't among those who succumbed to this disease that quickly. Regardless, it's still a loss.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've never been a fan of his company or it's products; but there is no denying that Steve Jobs was the one-of-a-kind individual that we are all poorer for the loss of. RIP Steve. We all thank you and respect you for both the things and the drive you brought to this world. You will be missed.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1240808
> 
> RIP!


This is truly a very sad day for all of us ! It brings tears to my eyes to watch what they are showing on CNN ! What a great man Steve Jobs was !


----------



## deadcomputer (Nov 17, 2010)

:nono: No Matter what technology you use it wouldnt be here the way it is without Steve. everybody was affected by this visionary in a positive way. for the first time in over 3 years i teared up. we've lost one of the greats of our time :nono:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

He may have (as some write-ups have said) been a guy who (admittedly) borrowed from others... things like the mouse and icon/gui interface were "borrowed" from a tour at Xerox in his early days...

...but even the things he didn't invent, he innovated... he put some things together that other people had invented and used them in ways that others just didn't think of doing.


----------



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

"Marlin Guy" said:


> Only time will tell, but I would not be surprised to see him mentioned in future History lessons alongside the likes of Eli Whitney, Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, and the like.
> 
> Truly an amazing human being.


Let me preface my remarks by saying that I love Apple products. I'm still a PC guy, but I adore my iPad. I think that Steve Jobs was a truly visionary individual, being able to bring us superb tech products that were not only easy to use, but also fun to use. Having said that, I'm not quite sure that those contributions are tantamount to the immense contributions to mankind as were made by Edison and Bell and Eli Whitney (although the invention of the cotton gin can be blamed for the increase in slavery). My point, is that all of the "i" products are fun, awesome, neat little tech products, but they aren't going to have the same kind of long reaching changes to the history and development of mankind as a whole.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Th music industry changed a lot because of Apple and Steve Jobs. He changed a lot of things.

Though personally I put Tesla over Edison.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Steve. Although I am a PC enthusiast, I give credit to Steve for keeping Bill Gates somewhat honest


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Jobs back in 2005 and said that he was very interesting person. While he tended to use a lot of profanity in his conversations, he seemed to be very relaxed and down to earth. 

Thank You Mr. Jobs for the all things that you have done. 

RIP


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

RIP Mr Jobs
He was an excellent visionary and made the techology industry push boundaries with his innovations and creations. He will be missed by all and condolences to his entire family they have lost a Husband, Father and Son who can never be replaced.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm amazed this great man survived so long after being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. I know personally 3 people, including a relative, who all died from that type of cancer much sooner than they were expected to. They each had been given something like 6 months, but each died within a few weeks.
> 
> Sadly, pancreatic cancer is one of the deadliest, primarily because it's usually not found until its latter stages.
> 
> Thankfully he wasn't among those who succumbed to this disease that quickly. Regardless, it's still a loss.


One of the most important things being worth $12,000,000,000 can buy you is the best healthcare available and all the organs you may need. Unfortunately even that has it's limits.

Love him or hate him there is no disputing his genius.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

"Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently -- they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are the ones who do." RIP Steve Jobs (1955- 2011) Let your life be an inspiration to us all.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I will read about Steve Jobs on my ipad, use it every day. RIP


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Walter Isaacson biography has been moved up to October 24. While they obviously are doing this because of his death, keep in mind this is a book that was completely authorized and done with the involvement of Jobs. He did not have editorial control.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Rest in Peace Steve.

I've enjoyed using your products for 30 years and was always looking forward to your next gadget. Thanks for the innovation that helped make my life more enjoyable!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TNT will be airing Pirates of Silicon Valley tonight, in tribute. Not the most flattering tribute, but that's what it is. 

It does seem a bit strange when even the Weather Channel puts something up on their site.


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

When I heard the news it made me feel sadder than the passing of any public figure I can think of. He helped bring us the gadgets that make my life way more enjoyable on a daily basis.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am feeling 


a brilliantly designed


sadness



ron


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My wife and I just watched again his June 2005 Stanford University commencement address. It's only 15 minutes long. Even though he's not the greatest orator, the content makes it well worth the time.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Google and Samsung have delayed the planned announcement of Ice Cream Sandwich and the Nexus Prime (or whatever the name is actually going to be), probably out of respect to Steve Jobs. The event was planned for the 11th which is likely to be the same day as the services for Mr. Jobs. Samsung and Apple are fierce competitors with lots of pending patent and trademark legal battles on-going and there's not much love lost between Mountain View and Cupertino these days either but this is a very classy move on el Goog's and Sammy's part.



> Samsung and Google have decided to postpone the Samsung Mobile Unpacked event during the CTIA in San Diego, previously scheduled for Oct. 11. Under the current circumstances, both parties have agreed that this is not the appropriate time for the announcement of a new product. We would ask for the understanding of our clients and media for any inconvenience caused. We will announce a new date and venue in due course.


The current rumor for the rescheduled announcement is 10/27, possibly in London (which seems like a very strange place to do it) but that's just a rumor at this point.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I must admit, I love TIME's cover:


> ​


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

An interesting perspective of Steve Jobs, from someone that just saw an anonymous man in a window.

http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/10/steve-jobs-was-my-neighbor/246327/


----------



## antzona (Sep 23, 2007)

My life has certainly benefited from his life's work. I was genuinely sad to hear of his death. Of course, I heard on my iPhone, when my sister called to break the news. 

While he wasn't necessarily the brains behind all Apple's products in a technical sense, he was certainly the driving force behind the business side of things, and he pushed people to think and create to levels they wouldn't normally achieve.

I am very glad that Jonathan Ive is still with Apple and will continue to push the company as far as design is concerned. I think Tim Cook will do a great job as well, but it is tough to fill the shoes of someone who could be called the greatest CEO of the last fifty years, if not ever...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We'll see the influence of Jobs in products for several years at least. They are already working on the next iPhone, the next MacBook, maybe the next big thing.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve Jobs the Movie? Just seems too soon. The book I have no issue with, but just seems a bit much so soon.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats...ic.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> An interesting perspective of Steve Jobs, from someone that just saw an anonymous man in a window.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/10/steve-jobs-was-my-neighbor/246327/


Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*What Makes Apple Unique*

One-time Apple insider _Guy Kawasaki_ shares the principles he learned from Steve Jobs that made the company's demanding corporate environment unique.


> _"Many people have explained what one can learn from Steve Jobs. But few, if any, of these people have been inside the tent and experienced first hand what it was like to work with him. I don't want any lessons to be lost or forgotten, so here is my list of the top 12 lessons I learned from Steve Jobs."_


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20117575-37/what-i-learned-from-steve-jobs/?tag=mncol


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> *What Makes Apple Unique*
> 
> One-time Apple insider _Guy Kawasaki_ shares the principles he learned from Steve Jobs that made the company's demanding corporate environment unique.http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20117575-37/what-i-learned-from-steve-jobs/?tag=mncol


Like FluffyBear....I only know of one individual that met Steve Jobs in person...and his report years later (shared in a dinner conversation with me) was anything less than glowing. I have no clue about the "real" Steve Jobs in terms of the trail of personal encounters he left behind - I do respect him for his visionary abilities and sales/marketing drive.

Then again, I'll always remember the famous saying from Paul Harvey (the nationally-syndicated radio) broadcasts - his tag line:

"...and now...for the rest of the story..."

http://www.montrealgazette.com/technology/steve-jobs/Rock+star+Jobs+dark+side/5521295/story.html

Like almost any person...there are multiple perspectives in a legacy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Like FluffyBear....I only know of one individual that met Steve Jobs in person...and his report years later (shared in a dinner conversation with me) was anything less than glowing. I have no clue about the "real" Steve Jobs in terms of the trail of personal encounters he left behind - I do respect him for his visionary abilities and sales/marketing drive....


I never met Thomas Jeffferson either but that hasn't kept me from admiring him and his life. I think you missed the entire point of my post.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> I never met Thomas Jeffferson either but that hasn't kept me from admiring him and his life. I think you missed the entire point of my post.


Not really...just adding info that depicts there are 2 sides to ever coin.

(By the way...TJ had far more sides to him than the history books generally write about too...but those don't diminish his contributions)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Jobs was a guy whose business accomplishments within the context of 21st Century America I admire.

But in most ways he was just a guy ... imperfect like the rest of us, dragging around "personal baggage" and trapped in the economic structures of his time. For instance, Jefferson had his slaves, Jobs had the Chinese. Both had an illegitimate child. My guess is both struggled with mixed feelings about it all. None of that changes their positive accomplishments which I will continue to admire them for.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Steve Jobs was a guy whose business accomplishments within the context of 21st Century America I admire.
> 
> But in most ways he was just a guy ... imperfect like the rest of us, dragging around "personal baggage" and trapped in the economic structures of his time. For instance, Jefferson had his slaves, Jobs had the Chinese. Both had an illegitimate child. My guess is both struggled with mixed feelings about it all. *None of that changes their positive accomplishments which I will continue to admire them for*.


Please let me be the first to agree with that.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Discovery has a program Sunday at 8pm about Jobs - iGenius


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty sad how he refused conventional medicine for so long...

http://www.latimes.com/health/boost...eatic-cancer-surgery-20111020,0,1704501.story


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> Pretty sad how he refused conventional medicine for so long...
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/health/boost...eatic-cancer-surgery-20111020,0,1704501.story


It's his choice, though. Many people have personal & religious beliefs that stop them from modern medicine. We can disagree with their choices, but it's theirs to make.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What's more interesting than refusing conventional treatment, is that he then went totally to the other extreme and had his DNA sequenced.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> It's his choice, though. Many people have personal & religious beliefs that stop them from modern medicine. We can disagree with their choices, but it's theirs to make.


Religious reasons might be OK (but isn't there a saying, "God helps those who helps themselves"?), but if one is against today's medicine being able to help, maybe even cure, and instead opts for one of these ridiculous pseudo-holistic routes, well, then that's just a stupid and suicidal route to take, especially if one chooses this for no logical reason.

Jobs stated in his biography that he regretted his original choice. Perhaps he should have thought about this before making such choice. Hopefully anyone else in similar shoes will realize Jobs's mistake and not make the same one.

So sad, really. He died when he shouldn't have, and it sounds like this was avoidable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair...

Aspirin originally comes from tree bark... so at one time the accepted treatment of prescribing aspirin would have instead been "go chew on that tree bark"...

In other words...

Today's homeopathic medicine might be tomorrow's science IF it actually works.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not really, because at that time, no one knew that. 

He made a stupid choice, one that was his right, but it was a choice that cost him his life. He paid the ultimate price for stupidity.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve Jobs was a guy whose business accomplishments within the context of 21st Century America I admire.

But in most ways he was just a guy ... imperfect like the rest of us, dragging around "personal baggage" and ... oh, I'm sorry, I posted this before.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Excellent Steve Jobs cover story in latest issue of Rolling Stone. Its written by someone who's known him for ages.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Not really, because at that time, no one knew that.
> 
> He made a stupid choice, one that was his right, but it was a choice that cost him his life. He paid the ultimate price for stupidity.


Has it been said that if he'd had the surgery earlier that he definitely would have lived? That he would have had a significantly greater chance of being cured? Because even if you do everything right & catch it early & get all of the best treatment, it doesn't mean that the cancer is ultimately survivable. And dinging him for the choice that he made, even if he himself said he regretted it, is not our place nor do we know that if he had not made that choice that he would have lived. Modern medicine can't cure everything no matter how hard it tries. Just ask my stepfather. Oh wait, you can't, he died 6 months ago even though he had the surgery as soon as the cancer was caught.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If Jobs dings himself for the choice he made, then there's nothing wrong for others dinging him as well, for even Jobs admitted his choice was a mistake.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

His type of pancreatic cancer was a rare form, the story is when his doctors found what he had, they cried, knowing it was the best possible diagnosis. Of course he may have not survived, but he himself came to think he hurt himself delaying the surgery.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Truthfully, I'm surprised he lasted even more than a few months when he was first diagnosed with it, because pancreatic cancer is especially deadly, usually because by the time it's discovered, it's too late to do much about it.

I personally know a few people who died from pancreatic cancer. One relative was diagnosed a few years ago around early June of that year. She was told she had "about 6 months." She was dead by the end of June.

Even Joseph Cardinal Bernardin, Chicago's Archbishop who preceded Francis Cardinal George, the current archbishop, succumbed to pancreatic cancer and died well before doctors estimated he'd die.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My uncle was a Marine who participated in the Battle of Okinawa during WWII. When the island was thought to be secured he and two fellow Marines took a smoke break. They were sitting side by side with my uncle in the middle. A japanese sniper was in the area. He fired three rounds. The two Marines next to my uncle were hit between the eyes and were killed instantly. The round fired at my uncle zipped over his head. He came back from that experience thinking we are all here for a set period of time and nothing can change that. My family thought his theory was interesting but took it with a grain of salt. Twenty years later his wife's car was struck by a train. The vehicle was so mangled you could not tell it's make or model. It took over a hour for the rescuers to cut her out of the vehicle with the jaws of life. To everyones amazement she survived with minor bruises. During my second combat tour in Nam I was hit with shrapnel from a motar round. The largest piece entered my chest cavity. The surgeon who operated on me told me had that piece entered a 16th of a inch in any other direction we would not be having this conversation. My dad succumbed to cancer in 1979. The last time I visited him in the hospital I asked his doctor how much time he had left. Four to six weeks was his answer. My dad died that evening. Given these situations I tend to agree with my uncle.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Got an email from Amazon last night around 10pm letting me know that "Steve Jobs" was available in my reading list. So I pulled it down on my Kindle App on my iPad. Figured it was appropriate that I start reading his Biography on a device he created. I will finish it on the Kindle though.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Got an email from Amazon last night around 10pm letting me know that "Steve Jobs" was available in my reading list. So I pulled it down on my Kindle App on my iPad. Figured it was appropriate that I start reading his Biography on a device he created. I will finish it on the Kindle though.


Thought the same as I was reading the first few pages on the iPad. Reading the story of his life on one of his best achievements.

Figured that I'll probably bounce back and forth between the iPad and iPhone reading the book over the next several weeks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Downloading to iPad now. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If anyone missed Jobs's biographer, Walter Isaacson, on _60 Minutes_ last night, you can see the original interview here, along with some extra interview material here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> If anyone missed Jobs's biographer, Walter Isaacson, on _60 Minutes_ last night, you can see the original interview here, along with some extra interview material here.


Having that then the story about people with Autism using iPads was an interesting combination. The iPad really has changed some people's lives, and probably in ways that even Jobs didn't consider.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Having that then the story about people with Autism using iPads was an interesting combination. The iPad really has changed some people's lives, and probably in ways that even Jobs didn't consider.


No! He was omniscient!

.

.

.
.


I am kidding, but he was a frigg'n' genius.


----------

